# [SOLVED] CMAA vs MSAA



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

On a laptop I have here, inside the Intel Graphics Control Panel, there is an option for Conservative Morphological Anti-Aliasing and it is set to off.

The recommendation setting is Override Application Settings which states that it will force CMAA over MSAA.

Should I have this on? It was turned off by default.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CMAA vs MSAA*

I'm thinking off is the default setting perhaps because most if not all software is not optimized for it?
>. https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/conservative-morphological-anti-aliasing-cmaa-update


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: CMAA vs MSAA*

Can`t tell you which to enable, but this article may help you decide.
In short, MSAA generally looks nicer, but CMAA uses much less processor power so is better on lower spec platforms


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: CMAA vs MSAA*



Wrench97 said:


> I'm thinking off is the default setting perhaps because most if not all software is not optimized for it?
> >. https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/conservative-morphological-anti-aliasing-cmaa-update


Appears to be right. It does mention that in the help section, but states that there is an option where it can use CMAA when possible and not all the time.



gcavan said:


> Can`t tell you which to enable, but this article may help you decide.
> In short, MSAA generally looks nicer, but CMAA uses much less processor power so is better on lower spec platforms


Yeah, a Google search didn't help me either. :frown:

I want to use the nicest looking one, so I'll stick with MSAA.

Thanks!


----------

